# Wanderlei Silva fighting for PRIDE (PPV)



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

*Best of Wanderlei Silva*

How many of you will be ordering it ?


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

i might. L already saw every thing they could possibly put in that ppv. But who knows.


----------



## Avid (Aug 30, 2006)

Maybe.


----------



## Upnsmoke3 (Aug 30, 2006)

Why buy it when more than likely have seen everything they arte going to show and it will come out on dvd.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

i cannot find this shit to order.... is this even happening tonight wtf


----------



## GSPFAN (Jul 30, 2006)

Pride must be desperate for some extra cash right now. No idea why anyone would pay to watch reruns. :thumbsdown:


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

Not worth my money, MMA is only exciting one time and thats when watching it live and when its occuring, no fun watching it and knowing whos going to win.


----------



## devin112 (Sep 19, 2006)

I've seen it, the editing was pretty could that kept it interesting. Pretty much just highlights.

I watched the ppv.


----------



## fenderman80 (Sep 12, 2006)

Did they insert a steel plate in Wanderlei's head??

Oh by the way, Wandy is my favorite fighter!!!! So this is not a rip. I saw his fight against Cro cop and I think he should wait (unless he's that hungry and is looking to redeem himself). But that's just my opinion


----------



## fenderman80 (Sep 12, 2006)

fenderman80 said:


> Did they insert a steel plate in Wanderlei's head??
> 
> Oh by the way, Wandy is my favorite fighter!!!! So this is not a rip. I saw his fight against Cro cop and I think he should wait (unless he's that hungry and is looking to redeem himself). But that's just my opinion


Okay, Im an idiot. I just read the first couple of threads nevermind me and my foolishness:dunno:


----------

